# Marchisio variable capacity tanks for longer-term storage



## VictorV (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone used a Marchisio variable capacity tank for storing wine for more than 1-2 months?
We have a single 200L variable tank and was planning on aging our 2019 Syrah in it for about 8 mos. 
I've read that the Marchisio seal is OK but not great and that we should consider a higher-end tank such 
as Speidel.

We're not using a barrel this year so everything is done in that one tank plus a couple of carboys
for the pressed juice.

We plan to re-use the tank next season which limits the amount of aging we can perform with
this tank. We have 35 gallons of Syrah and don't like the idea of just putting it all into
carboys although it certainly would be a cheaper option. Carboys would also allow us to
age it longer since we don't necessarily have to re-use them next season.

Any suggestions?

Victor


----------



## Mac60 (Nov 21, 2019)

VictorV said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone used a Marchisio variable capacity tank for storing wine for more than 1-2 months?
> We have a single 200L variable tank and was planning on aging our 2019 Syrah in it for about 8 mos.
> ...


Victor, I have been using Marchisio tanks 200L and 150L for the last 5 years, I store the wine for 10 months and use Oak staves, I also use Oak barrels 53 Gallon and 30 Gallon. I replaced the seals on all the tanks with heavy duty seals, and replaced the vents with silicone water less
bungs. I have never had a problem with them. Just check the gauge every few days and make sure the pressure is good


----------



## VictorV (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks Mac60! Looks like it will work fine. I can upgrade to the heavy-duty seals as well.


----------



## BI81 (Dec 18, 2019)

@Mac60 do you leave any space between the top of the wine and the lid to allow for expansion contraction? And or do you add any inert gas during long term aging?


----------



## Mac60 (Dec 18, 2019)

BI81 said:


> do you leave any space between the top of the wine and the lid to allow for expansion contraction? And or do you add any inert gas during long term aging?


No I do neither, I looked into using Argon but decided against it. Last 5 years no issues with oxygen, I do keep the tanks mostly full.


----------



## BI81 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks!! That’s good to hear. What style bung/airlock do you use during MLF?


----------



## Mac60 (Dec 21, 2019)

BI81 said:


> Thanks!! That’s good to hear. What style bung/airlock do you use during MLF?


This is what I use during MLF, Silicon vented waterless bung


----------



## m272993 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just so I understand, you let the lid sit on the wine and then inflate the seal? I just started using these tanks and there really are no instructions on where the lid should be in relation to the wine. I tried to leave like a half inch of space between the wine and the lid but i am not sure if that's correct.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Dec 23, 2019)

You want to let the lid rest on the wine when it's done fermenting so there is no headspace. Keep an eye on the pressure gauge to be sure the gasket remains inflated. If it isn't quite done bubbling, it can spit wine out the airlock. But racking a time or two helps degas it and prevent a splurt bubble.


----------



## Mac60 (Dec 23, 2019)

m272993 said:


> Just so I understand, you let the lid sit on the wine and then inflate the seal? I just started using these tanks and there really are no instructions on where the lid should be in relation to the wine. I tried to leave like a half inch of space between the wine and the lid but i am not sure if that's correct.


Exactly what JGMiller said above. Lid sits on your wine, No head space, The bung I use will push out air. Very easy and simple.


----------



## m272993 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to rack all 3 tanks Xmas day and will put the lid right on the wine!


----------



## BI81 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks!! Appreciate the help!!


----------

